# Clip from class



## wushuguy (Dec 6, 2009)

A quick look at the softer side of what we do in class:

[yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/B_iQX6D0CYQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/B_iQX6D0CYQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]

Sorry, seems I still haven't figured out how to embed video correctly...


----------



## Tensei85 (Dec 7, 2009)

Very enjoyable thanks for posting.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing, I noticed very stable Half-moon stances!! 

how closely is your art related to Quan Fa?


----------

